# Re-insertion of PEG "button" - CPT?



## jbtrueba (Feb 2, 2009)

A patient came into the ER for just a re-insertion of a PEG button.  Is there a CPT code for this?  The doctor simply states in his documentation "peg button reinsterted".  
THANK YOU!


----------

